# My 90 year old Mom Tested Positive



## Murrmurr

Mom has pronounced dementia and my siblings and I finally agreed she needed to be placed in a nursing home. She's been living in a really nice place for a little over a year, well taken care of and reasonably happy (she doesn't like the food). Three weeks ago, after a months-long shut down, the home reopened to visitors and yesterday my brother and his wife went to see Mom. They were informed she was in the COVID unit and had been there for 5 days. No one advised any of us that she and nine other patients tested positive last week, and the facility shut down again. Mom's nurse suited my brother up head to toe and allowed him to see her. She's not expected to make it through the week.

Mom is the sweetest, most selfless person I've ever known. When our friends (or anyone) came to our house, she always fed them. There was always plenty of food in the house and the house always smelled of fantastic cooking. She helped me raise my kids, offered great advice with no hint of condescension or criticism. She encouraged everyone to do their best, forgive themselves and others, work hard and be kind. She worshiped her God, and even when money was tight, she gave to charity; food, home-made and hand-me-down clothing and quilts; and encouraged us to do the same.

Mom turned 90 in March last year. The home was closed to visitors that day.


----------



## Becky1951

Murrmurr I'm so sorry, your mom sounds like a wonderful loving person.
This is so sad, and so wrong of them to not contact you immediately..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Marg

So very sorry to hear of the news related to your mother, Mur.

I would be livid if it were me in your shoes and the nursing home failed to contact me right away upon first knowing that a loved one of mine had been isolated account being diagnosed with Covid.

I am so sick and tired of hearing reports such as this.

No scruples on their part.


----------



## Pepper

You know by now when you need us, we will be here for you.


----------



## Pepper

Aunt Marg said:


> No scruples on their part.


Could it be incompetence?


----------



## Pinky

Murrmurr said:


> Mom has pronounced dementia and my siblings and I finally agreed she needed to be placed in a nursing home. She's been living in a really nice place for a little over a year, well taken care of and reasonably happy (she doesn't like the food). Three weeks ago, after a months-long shut down, the home reopened to visitors and yesterday my brother and his wife went to see Mom. They were informed she was in the COVID unit and had been there for 5 days. No one advised any of us that she and nine other patients tested positive last week, and the facility shut down again. Mom's nurse suited my brother up head to toe and allowed him to see her. She's not expected to make it through the week.
> 
> Mom is the sweetest, most selfless person I've ever known. When our friends (or anyone) came to our house, she always fed them. There was always plenty of food in the house and the house always smelled of fantastic cooking. She helped me raise my kids, offered great advice with no hint of condescension or criticism. She encouraged everyone to do their best, forgive themselves and others, work hard and be kind. She worshiped her God, and even when money was tight, she gave to charity; food, home-made and hand-me-down clothing and quilts; and encouraged us to do the same.
> 
> Mom turned 90 in March last year. The home was closed to visitors that day.


So sorry to hear this news @Murrmurr  .. it will be difficult for you and your family to not have your Mom around. If they have informed your family sooner, perhaps she could have had more visitors. It's wonderful that you have such loving memories of her. I hope she is being kept comfortable.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pepper said:


> Could it be incompetence?


Yes, that, too, Peps.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I am so sorry to hear about your Mom. She will be in my prayers along with the rest of the family.*


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> So very sorry to hear of the news related to your mother, Mur.
> 
> I would be livid if it were me in your shoes and the nursing home failed to contact me right away upon first knowing that a loved one of mine had been isolated account being diagnosed with Covid.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of hearing reports such as this.
> 
> No scruples on their part.


I'm angry they reopened, too. Open to visitors for 3 weeks and suddenly patients left and right test pos for covid. Inadequate precautions?
My sister's trying to get in for an End of Life visit today. She has Lupus and liver disease. I don't think she should risk it.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pepper said:


> You know by now when you need us, we will be here for you.


I do. Thank you, Pepper.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

OMGosh, @Murrmurr, I know nursing home staffs are stretched and struggling but there's no excuse for not letting you know and allowing you to have care options!  My prayers for your mother and family.  So sorry!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> I'm angry they reopened, too. Open to visitors for 3 weeks and suddenly patients left and right test pos for covid. Inadequate precautions?
> My sister's trying to get in for an End of Life visit today. She has Lupus and liver disease. I don't think she should risk it.


Very sorry to hear of your sisters poor health, Mur.

I know it's easier to talk from my side, but try and stay strong and don't forget about taking care of yourself during this trying time.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pinky said:


> So sorry to hear this news @Murrmurr  .. it will be difficult for you and your family to not have your Mom around. If they have informed your family sooner, perhaps she could have had more visitors. It's wonderful that you have such loving memories of her. I hope she is being kept comfortable.


Bro said she looked peaceful yesterday. About an hour ago he called to say she's not taking food or drink today, getting vitamin and pain-med injections.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> Very sorry to hear of your sisters poor health, Mur.
> 
> I know it's easier to talk from my side, but try and stay strong and don't forget about taking care of yourself during this trying time.
> 
> Hugs to you.


What a year, 'ey Marg? I know my mom isn't afraid and looking forward to being with my dad who passed away in 2007. That's a huge comfort.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> What a year, 'ey Marg? I know my mom isn't afraid and looking forward to being with my dad who passed away in 2007. That's a huge comfort.


What a year is right, Mur, sigh.

I'm glad your mom is at peace with departing, because in speaking for myself, I always found a sense in comfort in that.


----------



## RadishRose

@Murrmurr , I'm so sorry to hear your mother is so ill. May you be comforted. I was happy to read of what a great mom she is!


----------



## twinkles

sorry to hear such sad news murrmurr-prayers are being sent your way


----------



## Phoenix

Murrmurr said:


> Bro said she looked peaceful yesterday. About an hour ago he called to say she's not taking food or drink today, getting vitamin and pain-med injections.


I'm so sorry.  This totally sucks.  It's hard to prepare for the departure of a loving mom.  I'm glad she's at peace with it. Be kind to yourself.  You love her.  She knows that.  That's what matters.  If you need to talk, feel free to start a conversation with me.  I lost my 91-year-old mom in 2009.  My mom looked forward to being with my dad too.


----------



## Murrmurr

RadishRose said:


> @Murrmurr , I'm so sorry to hear your mother is so ill. May you be comforted. I was happy to read of what a great mom she is!


Your typical Jewish-Italian "you gotta eat, button your coat" mama. The best.


----------



## Murrmurr

Phoenix said:


> I'm so sorry.  This totally sucks.  It's hard to prepare for the departure of a loving mom.  I'm glad she's at peace with it. Be kind to yourself.  You love her.  She knows that.  That's what matters.  If you need to talk, feel free to start a conversation with me.  I lost my 91-year-old mom in 2009.  My mom looked forward to being with my dad too.


Max said the most recent letter I sent her was on her bedside table. Her nurse had obviously read it to her, but Max read it to her again. When it came to the part about my foster son being returned to his mother (I have to repeat that in every letter) Mom's face crunched-up, as he put it. 

edit: Max, my brother


----------



## Pinky

Murrmurr said:


> My sister's trying to get in for an End of Life visit today. She has Lupus and liver disease. I don't think she should risk it.


I very strongly understand why your sister wants to see her mother, one last time. I missed my opportunity to do so, many long years ago. Even though the circumstances were different, if I could do it over again - I would definitely visit. If she is 'suited up', she should be all right with protective clothing.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pinky said:


> I very strongly understand why your sister wants to see her mother, one last time. I missed my opportunity to do so, many long years ago. Even though the circumstances were different, if I could do it over again - I would definitely visit. If she is 'suited up', she should be all right with protective clothing.


Max was suited up yesterday from head to toe, gloved, masked and also wore a plastic shield over his face.
If every visitor was required to suit up like that while the facility was reopened, maybe covid wouldn't be making the rounds there now.


----------



## Kadee

Sorry to hear your news @Murrmurr  so many of our members lives have been touched by this dreadful virus


----------



## StarSong

I'm so very sorry to hear about your mother's dementia and Covid illnesses.  My mother suffered from vascular dementia before a stroke left her unconscious until her death thirteen days later. My mom spent the last year of her life in the memory care section of a lovely assisted living facility.  The employees were caring and gentle, but even so, it wasn't much of a life for her.  

I understand your pain. 

I pray that you and your family find peace as you say goodbye to a woman whose ripples of loving influence will never fade from your lives or the lives of those you touch.


----------



## Phoenix

Murrmurr said:


> Max said the most recent letter I sent her was on her bedside table. Her nurse had obviously read it to her, but Max read it to her again. When it came to the part about my foster son being returned to his mother (I have to repeat that in every letter) Mom's face crunched-up, as he put it.
> 
> edit: Max, my brother


The memory can be such a fleeting thing under the circumstances.  That's very special that she is so touched by the situation with your foster son.


----------



## officerripley

So sorry, Murrmurr; hugs to you, sounds like your Mom has wonderful children too.


----------



## Murrmurr

officerripley said:


> So sorry, Murrmurr; hugs to you, sounds like your Mom has wonderful children too.


Thank you, Rip.


----------



## Sunny

Sad news, Murrmurr.  Doesn't sound good, but let's hope for the best.


----------



## Aneeda72

Very sad news, Murrmurr, so sorry.  It has been a hard few months for you and now this.  Sometimes it seems that our griefs and sorrows are never ending in this ever changing world.  Your mother sounds like a wonderful person.


----------



## Jules

Shame on that incompetent care home management.  Seeing that the letter was read to her, the staff must be more caring.


----------



## Jeweltea

Very sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Murrmurr

Jules said:


> Shame on that incompetent care home management.  Seeing that the letter was read to her, the staff must be more caring.


My brother said her day nurse is a really nice guy and he likes our mom because she keeps him laughing. If mom saw you in a bad mood she always assumed you either needed to eat more or you needed to laugh more, so she'd bring you a big plate of food and sit right at your shoulder and tell you funny stories, covering both bases.


----------



## Kaila

I am so sorry about your mom having covid, at this point in everything.  

I loved the stories you told us and posted, about what kind of person she is, and some of the things she did, during her lifetime, that were so special and uniquely herself, and her positive effects on others.
I'm glad you are sharing those with us.
Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Remy

I'm so very sorry. With Covid rampant, I don't know that anyone can be blamed. Not informing you is beyond wrong however. She could pull through. There is no reason to who does and doesn't it seems. I hope she is not suffering. I'm sorry for all you are going through.


----------



## Murrmurr

Remy said:


> I'm so very sorry. With Covid rampant, I don't know that anyone can be blamed. Not informing you is beyond wrong however. She could pull through. There is no reason to who does and doesn't it seems. I hope she is not suffering. I'm sorry for all you are going through.


Thank you Remy.

I just have to mention; I know that's 2 cats on your icon, but it looks like a two-headed cat to me. I do a double-take every time.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm so very sorry about your mom @Murrmurr. She sounds like a wonderful person. This terrible virus has touched and taken so many lives .


----------



## MickaC

I'm so deeply sorry from the bottom of my heart for your Mom.
How deeply saddened you and your family must be feeling.
And having your sister not without her challenge.
I so hope you will be allowed to have quality time with her.
Sounds like she raised very loving children.
Know that we are all here for you in support and anything that could make things more bearable for you and your family.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## terry123

Very sorry to hear this.  Including all of you in my prayers today and every day!.  I do enjoy your posts and glad you joined us here.


----------



## Murrmurr

terry123 said:


> Very sorry to hear this.  Including all of you in my prayers today and every day!.  *I do enjoy your posts and glad you joined us here*.


Thanks, Terry. Very nice to hear.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Wow. This is an eye opener for me. Prayers to your mom and your family. Btw, my dad turned 90 last March also. I know we have talked about the dementia thing before and this really makes me cautious. I'm am so sorry for what is going on with your mom. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## Murrmurr

My sister visited mom last night and made some calls this morning. She found out that mom tested pos for covid clear back on Dec 21st!! and no one told us! Moreover, mom's hospice people said they didn't know either, but they're supposed to be checking in on her once a week! So wth happened there I do not know, but all 3 of us have called to chew them out. How does hospice not know? If they did know then they're lying and _they_ failed to inform us too!

Anyway, Sis said the doctor told her mom is not expected to last another day or two. She's conscious but still refusing food and drink. Hospice said they are considering keeping her comfortable with copious doses of morphine. CONSIDERING???? Give her the morphine already!! wth??


----------



## Murrmurr

MarkinPhx said:


> Wow. This is an eye opener for me. Prayers to your mom and your family. Btw, my dad turned 90 last March also. I know we have talked about the dementia thing before and this really makes me cautious. I'm am so sorry for what is going on with your mom. My heart goes out to you all.


Thank you, Mark. Today I'm starting to suspect the care home staff has taken advantage of her memory issues and inability to call us herself. She's been unable to use a phone for some time now. It seemed like such a great place for her but can't say I'd recommend it at this point.


----------



## AnnieA

So sorry to hear that she's going in this manner.  I work with dementia patients and it's not usually as sad for most families at the end (as opposed to a sudden, unexpected cause) due to the years of loss of mental capacity.  But for it to happen in this way, with no immediate notification of her illness, adds a layer of emotional distress above and beyond her loss.  Praying for you and yours.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Prayers for you Mom, murrmurr . Bless her heart, I hope the journey home is painless and peaceful. And hugs to you and your family. Will be thinking (praying) for all of you


----------



## Ken N Tx

@Murrmurr 

Sorry to hear what you are dealing with...


----------



## Phoenix

@Murrmurr  This is such a hard time for you with so many distressing revelations.  Take care, dear heart.


----------



## Murrmurr

Mom passed away about an hour ago. My brother and sister were with her and said she passed very peacefully.

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts, comments, and prayers.


----------



## Lara

Murrmurr said:


> I know my mom isn't afraid and looking forward to being with my dad who passed away in 2007. That's a huge comfort.


Awww... what a beautiful heart your Mom had and now she is blessed to be with your Dad. Yes, I understand the comfort you must feel as my mom was was not afraid either and told me she "just wanted to be in Jesus' arms". I was also very comforted knowing that. 

Your mother was so much like mine and we can be so very grateful for that. May you be comforted by your family during this difficult time. You Mom led a good long life as did my mom. Peace be with you my friend


----------



## MickaC

@Murrmurr  My deepest sympathy for the loss of your MOM.
When you find yourself smiling for no apparent reason......that's your MOM's MEMORY.
If your feel arms around you when there's no one there......that's your MOM"s EMBRACE.
If you feel sudden warmth.......that's your MOM's LOVE.
TAKE CARE.......GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm very sorry for your loss and may she RIP.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very sorry to hear about your mother Murrmurr, must be a very sad time for you and your family, will be keeping you in my thoughts.  They should have notified you immediately that she tested positive for covid, shocking surprise there.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Murrmurr said:


> Mom passed away about an hour ago. My brother and sister were with her and said she passed very peacefully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts, comments, and prayers.


Oh my goodness, I just saw this post, so sorry, may she rest peacefully....hugs.


----------



## RadishRose

Eternal rest grant unto her, O Lord, and let perpetual light shine upon her.
May her soul and the souls of all the faithful departed rest in peace. Amen.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Murrmurrr, I am sorry very sorry for you and your family . It is always hard to lose a loved one, but for some reason, Mom’s are special and I know there is an empty place in your hearts right now.


----------



## Phoenix

Murrmurr said:


> Mom passed away about an hour ago. My brother and sister were with her and said she passed very peacefully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts, comments, and prayers.


I'm glad she went peacefully.  That's a big comfort.  My thoughts are with you, as you deal with the vacancy and all the heart-wrenching emotions.  I remember thinking how I would never be able to see my mom again, this lifetime.  It took a while for it to settle in.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'm sending you a big teddy bear hug.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> Mom passed away about an hour ago. My brother and sister were with her and said she passed very peacefully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts, comments, and prayers.


My heartfelt sympathy, Mur.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Jeweltea

I am very sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## Tish

Murr, I am so sorry to hear about your mom, and it really infuriates me that they never notified you about it.(((Hugs)))
May she Rest in Peace, she sounds like she was a beautiful person.


----------



## terry123

So sorry but she is in perfect peace now with your dad and others.  How wonderful it will be to be with our loved ones again and leave this world behind.  Keeping you in my prayers,


----------



## Kadee




----------



## hollydolly

Oh no, Murrmurr, to lose your mother is heartbreaking  but to know that she died during this horrible pandemic without  you all being informed  until her last days of her depreciating health , will haunt you... this is raw...  I'm so sorry,..


----------



## Buckeye

My condolences on the loss of your dear mother.  Prayers.


----------



## officerripley

I just now saw your post, Murrmurr; my condolences, so sorry.


----------



## Pinky

Deepest condolences @Murrmurr .. she is no longer here, but will always be with you.

Love and Hugs,
Lillian/Pinky


----------



## Sunny

My condolences, Murrmurr


----------



## Pepper

My condolences.  Something we usually can't escape, the death of our parents.  You're a great guy and she did a good job on you, it seems.


----------



## Jules

My deepest sympathies, Murmurr.


----------



## Kaila

My condolences also, and all of us support the process you are going through now,
as we have been through ones that overlap with yours.


----------



## StarSong

Thinking of you during this very difficult time.


----------



## Shalimar

I am so sorry this happened to your mother. She sounds like the best mom ever. Hugs. Holding you in my thoughts and prayers,


----------



## gennie

I'm so sorry you and your family have such a sad situation to endure.  Hope you all stay well.


----------



## Phoenix

@Murrmurr  Just want you to know I am holding you in my thoughts.


----------



## Murrmurr

Phoenix said:


> @Murrmurr  Just want you to know I am holding you in my thoughts.


Thank you, Phoenix. Max should be calling today about services. Not sure how they're doing them now. And our family does wakes, but we're thinking that if we wait until her birthday, which is in Sept, maybe covid restrictions will be history and we could have a full-on traditional wake plus birthday celebration.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

*May happy memories of your mother comfort you and your family Murrmurr.*


----------



## Murrmurr

OneEyedDiva said:


> *May happy memories of your mother comfort you and your family Murrmurr.*
> View attachment 144849


Thank you, Miss Diva.


----------



## Lewkat

Murrmurr said:


> My sister visited mom last night and made some calls this morning. She found out that mom tested pos for covid clear back on Dec 21st!! and no one told us! Moreover, mom's hospice people said they didn't know either, but they're supposed to be checking in on her once a week! So wth happened there I do not know, but all 3 of us have called to chew them out. How does hospice not know? If they did know then they're lying and _they_ failed to inform us too!
> 
> Anyway, Sis said the doctor told her mom is not expected to last another day or two. She's conscious but still refusing food and drink. Hospice said they are considering keeping her comfortable with copious doses of morphine. CONSIDERING???? Give her the morphine already!! wth??


Large amounts of morphine are end of life drugs and usually a family member has to okay anyone initiating that treatment.  Nevertheless, condolences to you and the family on the loss of your sweet mom, Murr.  When all is said and done perhaps you and the family can get some answers as to why this facility was so remiss in its alerting you regarding her tests and continuing condition.  End of life, dictates that the family may be with the patient regardless.  We have protective gear for that so no excuse should be accepted.  Peace be with you and your loved ones and God speed to mom to join your dad.


----------



## Phoenix

Murrmurr said:


> Thank you, Phoenix. Max should be calling today about services. Not sure how they're doing them now. And our family does wakes, but we're thinking that if we wait until her birthday, which is in Sept, maybe covid restrictions will be history and we could have a full-on traditional wake plus birthday celebration.


Good idea to wait.  You don't want it to be a super spreader event.   Hugs.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your mom,Murrmurr. I have stayed away from this thread until now,as I am overwhelmed with what a couple of people I know are going through. One has been in ICU for over two months. So this was the first I knew about your mom. We have had only 20 deaths in my county-not too bad,but we are a small county.But almost all have been nursing home residents. It just spreads terribly in those places. But there is no excuse for their lack of keeping her family informed,IMO.


----------



## Phoenix

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your mom,Murrmurr. I have stayed away from this thread until now,as I am overwhelmed with what a couple of people I know are going through. One has been in ICU for over two months. So this was the first I knew about your mom. We have had only 20 deaths in my county-not too bad,but we are a small county.But almost all have been nursing home residents. It just spreads terribly in those places. But there is no excuse for their lack of keeping her family informed,IMO.


I'm sorry to hear that some of the people you know have been very sick with Covid.  It's hard.  I learned a few days ago that my friend with M.S. is getting over it.


----------



## Pink Biz

*My sincere condolences on the loss of your mother. May her memory be a blessing. *


----------



## Murrmurr

Lewkat said:


> *Large amounts of morphine are end of life drugs and usually a family member has to okay anyone initiating that treatment*.  Nevertheless, condolences to you and the family on the loss of your sweet mom, Murr.  When all is said and done perhaps you and the family can get some answers as to why this facility was so remiss in its alerting you regarding her tests and continuing condition.  End of life, dictates that the family may be with the patient regardless.  We have protective gear for that so no excuse should be accepted.  Peace be with you and your loved ones and God speed to mom to join your dad.


Maybe that was the issue. We signed end of life instructions and the DNR just before she moved in so we assumed those could be implemented without additional consent. My brother and sister visited her in the last days, in fact my brother was with her when she passed. They were suited up and everything but staff suggested they quarantine for a couple weeks anyway. Sadly, I planned to go visit her last Thursday but she died on Wednesday.


----------



## Murrmurr

Talked to my brother just a little bit ago. Due to COVID it will be a week or 2 before we can get a funeral permit. That was hard to hear. I'm not sure why. Maybe because people feel like the sooner this part is behind us, the sooner we can move forward.

It'll be just as long before we can get a death certificate but that feels like a totally different thing. Not as personal, I guess.

My mom always said that people need to laugh every day, so that's why I've been coming here to joke around with you all, and I'm gonna keep doing that. But I wanted to show you how pretty she was so - If they loaded in proper order, the first picture is mom at age 42, second one is her at about 50 (with my dad, preparing for a Halloween party at their house), and the third was taken in 2020 (with my niece). She's 90.



(They're not in order but I'm sure it's easy to figure out which is which. )


----------



## terry123

Love the pictures.  She was very beautiful!  She was full of life!


----------



## fmdog44

I wonder when this mess is over how many deaths will be attributed to ignorance, incompetency, stupidity, laziness when all we heard was "we will do this or do that any day now" and yet not many raise hell about it.


----------



## Ronni

Oh honey, I’m so sorry about your mom. I love the pictures!!


----------



## Pecos

I am very sorry for your loss.
In those photos she looks like a very happy, and beautiful lady.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> Talked to my brother just a little bit ago. Due to COVID it will be a week or 2 before we can get a funeral permit. That was hard to hear. I'm not sure why. Maybe because people feel like the sooner this part is behind us, the sooner we can move forward.
> 
> It'll be just as long before we can get a death certificate but that feels like a totally different thing. Not as personal, I guess.
> 
> My mom always said that people need to laugh every day, so that's why I've been coming here to joke around with you all, and I'm gonna keep doing that. But I wanted to show you how pretty she was so - If they loaded in proper order, the first picture is mom at age 42, second one is her at about 50 (with my dad, preparing for a Halloween party at their house), and the third was taken in 2020 (with my niece). She's 90.View attachment 145292
> 
> View attachment 145290View attachment 145291
> 
> (They're not in order but I'm sure it's easy to figure out which is which. )


Beautiful, Mur.

As a helpful tip to you, when posting images, if you want a particular picture leading as an opener, or to rearrange several images/photos to reflect the chronology of your post, simply click on the image in question that you want to move around freely, and while holding the left mouse button down, just move the picture/image around the screen to where you want it (or them), then release the mouse button.

Ta-da, magically arranged photos/images in the order you want them.

I'm only on my second cup of coffee this morning, so if my post doesn't make sense to you, please accept my apology.


----------



## Pepper

Love your photos.  Beautiful people.


----------



## Jules

Your mother was beautiful.


----------



## RadishRose

I loved seeing the pics, Murr. Your mom was a beautiful woman.


----------



## Pinky

Lovely photos, Murr .. your Mom looked like a vibrant and fun-loving woman.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pinky said:


> Lovely photos, Murr .. your Mom looked like a vibrant and fun-loving woman.


She had mucho gusto, for sure. My parents' house was always a lively place.


----------



## Murrmurr

Jules said:


> Your mother was beautiful.


My sister looks just like her. Everybody has always said that and I never gave it much thought, but I totally see it in the 2 old pictures. Especially the bottom one. Put a mu-mu on my sister and that's exactly how she'd look.


----------



## officerripley

Beautiful photos; thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Keesha

Such lovely stories and photos. She sounds like the best mom ever. I’m truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Della

So sorry to read about this.  Yes, your mother and your sister look like Miss Americas with those beautiful smiles.


----------



## Sassycakes

*MurrMurr I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your Wonderful Mom. Hopefully, she is in a better place and your Dad is with her and holding her hand.  *


----------

